# Help! I've downgraded from Vista to XP and I need drivers!



## learningtech (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a HP dv9627cl laptop that I have just downgraded from Vista to XP but I'm having a few problems. My audio doesn't work and I can't seem to find the drivers for it online. 

Here is some information about my system...
System Type: X86-based PC
Processor: AMD Turion 64 X2 mobile technology TL-58

Here are some of the drivers I need...
Modem: HDAUDIO soft data fax modem with smartCP
Network Adapter: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Sound, video and game controllers: Conexant High Definition Audio

I would really appreciate any help! Thanks!!!


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

learningtech said:


> I have a HP dv9627cl laptop that I have just downgraded from Vista to XP but I'm having a few problems. My audio doesn't work and I can't seem to find the drivers for it online.
> 
> Here is some information about my system...
> System Type: X86-based PC
> ...


If you would download and install PC Wizard 2008, located here:

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

After it's installed? Run the application. Once that's done then, Click on "File" then select "Save as..", then choose the "hardware" box and make sure the "Format" Selection is "Text". Save the file under an appropriate name and attach it here as a message attachment. It's too big to do a C&P.

Those of us here can then determine what drivers we must search for.

HTH

Bill


----------



## learningtech (Feb 13, 2008)

I downloaded the PC Wizard and I've attached the info that you asked for.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

learningtech said:


> I downloaded the PC Wizard and I've attached the info that you asked for.


In your first message you stated that you needed the following drivers:


```
Modem:                             HDAUDIO soft data fax modem with smartCP
Network Adapter:                   NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Sound, video and game controllers: Conexant High Definition Audio
```
You have the basics already installed:

# 1 - Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2
# 2 - DirectX 9.0c

It's not listed but I don't see the (Universal Audio Architecture) UAA Driver. If you do not have this driver listed in the Device manager? Then download and install it from this location! 

Direct File Link: File Size = 12,370 KB

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp26001-26500/sp26334.exe

This MUST be installed BEFORE you install any Audio or Modem devices. Otherwise they will not work properly.

You will need to install the Main Chipset driver. In this instance your Main Chipset is the nVidia nForce 560. This file can be obtained fron Nvidia. Located on this web page:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_520_winxp2k_12.15.html

Direct File Link : File Size = 79,500 KB

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/nForce/12.15/12.15_nforce_520_winxp32_english_whql.exe

This should fix your "NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller" and anything else that may not be up to date. That concerns the Main Chipset for your machine. let me know if there are any errors encountered while installing this driver, OK?

Next we will try to find a driver for your modem. The Windows Vista driver identfies this modem as the following:

*VEN_14F1&DEV_5045*

This translates to:

14F1 = Conexant
5045 = Venice Chipset

I've found several drivers for this modem at HP / Compaq! I guess we'll just have to try and see if this driver works for you. It's do it this way or I list 30 or 40 different drivers for the modem. Installing that many drivers or "tries" if you will can cause your system to become unstable. 

So, BEFORE you install this driver? Make a "Restore Point". This will record the system setup PRIOR to the installation of the Modem Driver. That way if the installation fails for ANY reason you will be able to get back to square one, without corrupting your system.

No for the link to the driver! Direct link here: File Size = 11,301 KB

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp36001-36500/sp36089.exe

If this works let me know, also, if it doesn't work let me know.

Lets see if these drivers work first. Then we'll see about the other drivers.

HTH

Bill


----------



## learningtech (Feb 13, 2008)

When I tried to install the first driver you listed I get an error - Microsoft QFE Update (835221) - "This is only to be used on HP consumer PCs preinstalled with Windows XP. Your PC does not meet this requirement, so update is being aborted..."

Since you said that I must install this driver first I am stuck and have not been able to make progress. What should I do now?


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

learningtech said:


> When I tried to install the first driver you listed I get an error - Microsoft QFE Update (835221) - "This is only to be used on HP consumer PCs preinstalled with Windows XP. Your PC does not meet this requirement, so update is being aborted..."
> 
> Since you said that I must install this driver first I am stuck and have not been able to make progress. What should I do now?


Oops that was my mistake. The previous item was, apparently, geared to HP machines ONLY. Since you are NOT running HP's version of XP then HP files will, sometimes, not work on a "regular" version of XP:

Unfortunately Microsoft does NOT provide a public download for this driver. You can get it through Microsoft Update. So I dug around and got lucky. 

Here's what I found. MS doesn't offer the file for download. BUT, it is included IN the archive for the Realtek HDAUDIO driver. here are Notes in the "Readme.pdf" file that say to:

**** BEGIN QUOTE ****

5. Pack with Microsoft High Definition Audio UAAV1.0a(5013)

**** END QUOTE ****

When you download the below listed file you will find this directory structure:

WDM_R186\MSHDQE\Win2K_XP\us\

In the above directory, inside of that archive, you'll find these three files:

kb88111w2ksp4.exe
kb88111xpsp1.exe
kb88111xpsp2.exe

Realtek's HDAUDIO file:

ftp://209.216.61.149/pc/audio/WDM_R186.zip

I'm sorry for the "jumping through hoops" to get you this small file. But it's not my fault, it's Microsoft's. Just extract the appropriate file, depending on your OS configuration and run the application. This will install the Microsoft UAA driver.

I did try to locate the afore mentioned files on other servers, but had no luck in that regard. Sorry about that.

Also, I must apologize for the tardiness of my response. My ISP is having DNS problems, and won't admit there is a problem, and I've had to adjust my system configuration to use other DNS servers.

HTH

Bill


----------



## learningtech (Feb 13, 2008)

My audio is working now! Thanks! 

The only problems that I can still see are that my ethernet controller and the Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller don't seem to have the right drivers. Do you know how to fix those problems? 

I was also wondering about the partitions on my hard drive. The main hard drive was partitioned into three partitions when it was in Vista. One of those partitions (10GB) still contains the recovery software, but I have created recovery discs so I don't know that I still need that info on there. The other partition is only 10GB as well and it is empty. If I delete the partitions will it restore the space to the actual hard drive or will it permanently delete that space? I'd like to run XP on a smaller partition but I'm not sure how to accomplish all of this. I downloaded Partition Magic and all that it says is that my main hard drive C: is "bad". Any suggestions? 

Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

learningtech said:


> My audio is working now! Thanks!
> 
> The only problems that I can still see are that my Ethernet controller and the Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller don't seem to have the right drivers. Do you know how to fix those problems?
> 
> ...


Good to here that your sound is working. I assume that your modem is also working? Or at least indicating that it's functioning properly, i.e. no error codes?

Ok, now for Ricoh driver. After some searching I've found the driver for your series of laptop (DV9600 Series).

Web page link here:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...2-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3231998&os=228

Direct file download link here: File Size = 2,301 KB

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33413.exe

This should get your 5-in-1 SD/MCC card reader up and running. Still trying to determine which one of three different drivers fits your onboard Ethernet device. We are getting there one device at a time.

One the issue of partitions? I'd keep the recovery partition that HP put on there for your Vista Install. Even though you've made disks for it. The "other" partition was, probably made by Xp. That's normal for a "regulation" copy of Windows XP. XP does store data on there in a hidden format. PLEASE don't delete that partition?

If you would, please generate a new PC Wizard 2008 report and attach it here? Things have changed and the report should reflect those changes.

HTH

Bill


----------



## learningtech (Feb 13, 2008)

My memory card reader is working properly now. Thanks! 

I have an interesting problem when I use headphones - the audio comes through the headphones *and *the speakers. Any idea how to fix this? 

I didn't receive any error messages concerning my modem so I assume it's working. I've attached new PC Wizard report to this message as you requested. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

learningtech said:


> My memory card reader is working properly now. Thanks!
> 
> I have an interesting problem when I use headphones - the audio comes through the headphones *and *the speakers. Any idea how to fix this?
> 
> I didn't receive any error messages concerning my modem so I assume it's working. I've attached new PC Wizard report to this message as you requested. Thanks for all your help!


Thank you for the updated PC Wizard 2008 report.

On the Speakers, headphone, microphone problem. There appears to be a hardware quality problem. It's looking more and more like HP dropped the ball. Both Vista and XP are experiencing these problems. So far no adequate solution has come forward from HP. Personally? I think HP is sticking their collective heads in the sand, hoping the problem will go away. This problem has been around, now, for nearly a year and a half. With no update(s) or adequate responses from HP on this issue.

I know you haven't said anything about the microphone, but it's almost a given that you can't use it. At BEST you'll get a very low level of output from the microphone. Several long time suffers of HP's tender mercy have opted for a USB sound card solution. They are small and very portable, and about the size of a USB Thumb drive.

Found one for another person here in this forum. I haven't heard back from them, yet. But, the item I found for them was very small, inexpensive and from a very reputable manufacturer. The link is given below:

http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/amigo/home.aspx

If you like? You can watch a very well done video on that page that describes the features of the device very well. There certainly are other solutions, but this one is small enough to carry around in your pocket, or the Laptops carrying case.

I, also, noted the Web Camera is working too. 

I think the last thing that needs a driver is the internal Ethernet device? I didn't see it mentioned in the report. So does it still have a problem?

HTH

Bill


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Well, I finally traced down your Ethernet driver. It all revolves around some simple, key words "full featured" and "defeatured". I'm going to give you a link to something that you might want to get and save for future reference.

Here's a link to your Maintenance and Service Manual for your Series of laptops. This is a generic manual, but it covers all versions of these laptops. Oh, that key word that's so important to you? It's "full featured"!! You NEED to remember this when dealing with the obscuration that Nvidia, and HP love so well.

http://static.tigerdirect.ca/pdf/HP_Pavilion_dv9500_dv9600_NotebookPC-MnSG.pdf 

While digging through this document i's easy to find your particular model, if you use the key word I mentioned above. You have an AMD processor, which limits your selection to two columns in the "Product Description" section. Since you have a "Full Featured" model, you are further limited to the very first column in the left hand side.

In that section you'll find that you have the Nvidia MCP67D Northbridge Chipset. You will, also, find that you have a (embedded) Realtek RTL8211B Ethernet Network adapter. Don't go looking for a separate "driver"! You won't find one, anywhere! Embedded chips are a part of a larger chipset. By that I mean they they an integrated into a large IC, In this case the Nvidia MCP67D Northbridge Chipset.

Now that we know the Main Chipset the drivers are fairly easy to find. BUT, the Ethernet drivers included in that download do NOT include the correct Ethernet driver for you machine. Why? Good question, I don't have an answer.

To get the Ethernet driver for your device you must download this file from Nvidia: - - File size = 88,614 KB

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/nForce/16.08/nforce_winxp_16.08_english_whql.exe

INSIDE of this archive you will find a sub directory call "Ethernet". Extract these files to a directory of your choice. Then to "update" your current drivers for this device go to the Device Manager select the driver tab. Select the appropriate method for a manual update, and when it asks you where you want to search for drivers? Point it to the directory where you extracted the above drivers. 

If everything goes right? In less than a minute you'll have an updated and functional Ethernet device. UNFORTUNATELY, Nvidia was NOT very "creative" in it's name conventions! :grin: Your device will STILL be named the same thing. Just plug it into a local LAN and it should work just fine.

HTH

Bill


----------



## learningtech (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion of a USB sound card; I ordered one and I'm looking forward to trying it out.

I downloaded the driver for the Ethernet card from the link that you posted but it doesn't work. Each time I start my computer a balloon pops up saying that it has "found new hardware" the Ethernet Network Controller. I tried a force install but it wasn't the right driver. Any suggestions? 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

learningtech said:


> Thanks for the suggestion of a USB sound card; I ordered one and I'm looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> I downloaded the driver for the Ethernet card from the link that you posted but it doesn't work. Each time I start my computer a balloon pops up saying that it has "found new hardware" the Ethernet Network Controller. I tried a force install but it wasn't the right driver. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


That strange. The Ethernet driver I found is the one that should have been installed on your machine. Are ther any error codes associated with this device?

Bill


----------



## toadbrooks (Apr 5, 2008)

I have the EXACT same system and EXACT same problem, except I'm running Win2000, not XP. I'm about to try the links listed below to see if they will work for me. If someone knows better, please let me know. Otherwise I will post the results.

Thanks,
Toad


----------



## toadbrooks (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is the CPU ID dump, just in case.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

To correct the sound/mic issue use this driver and manualy install it through the Device Manager:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4

Unzip to a folder.
Run installer. If it errors use Device Manager.
From Device Manager, right click "Audio Device on HD",choose Update driver.
No to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "WiSVHe5.inf".Ignore XP when it complains.
Reboot.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

